# UPDATE - $25 credit for ALL AMEX holders - Nov. 26th only (not just Starwood)



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2011)

*It looks like this is for ALL AMEX holders.

AND - This offer is good for ALL small local businesses that accept AMEX - NOT  just the ones on Facebook.  

You can ignore the Facebook list of restaurants - it's merely a list of restaurants with Facebook pages..*

-------------------------------------------------------------

This is the real deal - I did it last year.

If you and your spouse have cards with different numbers, you can each get the offer by registering each card separately:  https://www.facebook.com/SmallBusinessSaturday?sk=app_183558821725512



> *Small Business Saturday:*  American Express wants to help you make a difference. Get a one-time $25 statement credit when you register an eligible American Express® Card and use that Card for a purchase of $25 or more at a small business on November 26th. Registration is limited. Terms and Conditions apply



Note that you must REGISTER each card separately.

Yes, the announcement is on Facebook, but the registration link takes you to AMEX, and AMEX sent me an email with the Facebook link - so no worries.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

i wonder, do small restaurants count, pizza, bagel shops?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2011)

pointsjunkie said:


> i wonder, do small restaurants count, pizza, bagel shops?



If you go to the link, you can search for participating merchants in your area.

**Correction - you can search for small businesses with Facebook pages - it doesn't list ALL participating merchants.
*
Qualifying merchants:  





> Eligible small business merchants are independently owned small businesses located in the United States that accept the American Express Card. Purchases made at large or national chain stores, at franchised business locations and at government agencies are not eligible. Prepaid, Corporate Cards and ExpressPay transactions are not eligible.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

i did, really some strange small businesses are listed. dentists, ob/gyn, lasik, and many other place i could not possibly see myself "shopping in" the saturday after thanksgiving.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2011)

pointsjunkie said:


> i did, really some strange small businesses are listed. dentists, ob/gyn, lasik, and many other place i could not possibly see myself "shopping in" the saturday after thanksgiving.



My area has lots of retail and restaurants on the list.  Last year we used it at our favorite neighborhood restaurant.

I'm looking at the info. on the page again - I think that just lists local businesses with Facebook pages - I don't think other small businesses are excluded from participating.  And as I recall, that's what we decided last year, as well.  



> Eligible small business merchants are independently owned small businesses located in the United States that accept the American Express Card. Purchases made at large or national chain stores, at franchised business locations and at government agencies are not eligible. Prepaid, Corporate Cards and ExpressPay transactions are not eligible.



Same offer from last year - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135575&page=2


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 3, 2011)

I must admit, I was concerned about entering my credit card info on this link.  But, I logged into my AMEX page and found a link on the secure site that took me to the same place (which is also HTTPS), so I registered.  Could end up being a free meal for us!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2011)

Bumping - in case you missed this great offer!


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for posting and bumping


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 8, 2011)

I signed up the whole family.  This is a great promo.  There are tons of local restaurants, stores, etc. that we can visit.  Last year I also got the credit for online purchases.

Deb


----------



## saluki (Nov 8, 2011)

Just registered, thanks Denise.

I see free pizza in my future. Will be a nice break from leftover turkey, I'm sure!


----------



## presley (Nov 8, 2011)

That is a very nice idea.  I just registered our cards.


----------



## SherryS (Nov 8, 2011)

Some gas stations listed in our area!  Nice since we will we returning from a long trip on that day....free gas and free lunch!


----------



## amycurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Is this just for Starwood AmEx holders? IIRC, they did this promotion last year for all AmEx holders. I think it's a great way to support local business in this economy!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2011)

amycurl said:


> Is this just for Starwood AmEx holders? IIRC, they did this promotion last year for all AmEx holders. I think it's a great way to support local business in this economy!



I'm not sure - I received it from Starwood - click on the link and see if you can register.

Please let me know if you can, and I will change the title - Thanks!


----------



## amycurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, it worked with my trusty Costco AmEx as well! Might also be worth posting something in the Hilton forums for those with HH AmEx cards. 

For us, this means $75 of free stuff. Woo-hoo!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks - I will up date the title and thread!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2011)

only one resturaunt near me that qualifies, but its got great food!  thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2011)

Brian - ALL small local businesses that accept AMEX qualify.  The list is misleading - that's just a list of your local businesses on Facebook.


----------



## ScubaKat (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!  Hubby's favorite restaurant and mine are both on there but we aren't going to be in town..  We'll have to check out where to go in SC!


----------



## SherryS (Nov 8, 2011)

This promotion is for ALL AM EX card holders!  Ours is the Delta Skymiles.  All small businesses, restaurants, gas stations, etc. qualify.  The businesses listed on website are just those with facebook pages that Am Ex knows about.  Be sure to register both your card and your spouse's card if you have different card numbers under one account.  Then be sure to use each card once at a small business on Sarurday, Nov. 26, 2011.


----------



## jackio (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!  I just registered my Costco Amex and my Macy's Amex. - Jacki


----------



## IreneLF (Nov 8, 2011)

Ditto! Thanks so much Denise


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Nov 8, 2011)

*Is this deal*

 a $50. purchase, then Amex issues credit for $25. ?

Seems like I remember that from last year.

And the answer is...................


----------



## SDKath (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it's purchase $25 and get $25 credit!

I need to register my cards and I am a bit wigged out by the fact that it's a facebook link.  Anyone have a direct Am Ex link?

Thanks!  Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2011)

It is spend $25 and get $25 credit.

The link on Facebook will take you to AMEX to register - you don't actually have to register on Facebook.   (They are just promoting it on Facebook.)

Or, if you log into your own AMEX Acct. - you will see the same link there.


----------



## SDKath (Nov 8, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It is spend $25 and get $25 credit.
> 
> The link on Facebook will take you to AMEX to register - you don't actually have to register on Facebook.   (They are just promoting it on Facebook.)
> 
> Or, if you log into your own AMEX Acct. - you will see the same link there.



Ah hah!  Thank you.  I like facebook but the privacy thing kinda wigs me out, even if it's just a direction to a link.  I'll log in to Am Ex instead.

Free sushi, here we come!


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 9, 2011)

How do you get there when you log into AMEX direct?


----------



## persia (Nov 9, 2011)

There's an Indian restaurant on our list.  I always like to have Indian food on Thanksgiving.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2011)

persia said:


> There's an Indian restaurant on our list.  I always like to have Indian food on Thanksgiving.



You do not have to go by the list - *ALL* small local businesses that accept AMEX are eligible.  

The list is merely a list of small businesses with Facebook pages - it's NOT a list of the participating businesses.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> How do you get there when you log into AMEX direct?



There should be a link on the main page.  But it's perfectly safe to click on the link in the first post.  It will take you to the promo on Facebook, with a link to AMEX.

They had the same offer last year - through Facebook, and it was totally Legit and we all got our $25.


----------



## sstamm (Nov 9, 2011)

I seem to recall that last year's offer did not require you to actually make the purchase on that particular day.  You just had to have registered your card by that day.

I made my small business purchase sometime in December, and got the $25 credit.

So this year the purchase must be made on that day?

Am I completely remembering incorrectly?  (Wouldn't be the first time. . .)


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2011)

Correct - Nov. 26th 





> Small Business Saturday: American Express wants to help you make a difference. Get a one-time $25 statement credit when you register an eligible American Express® Card and use that Card for a purchase of $25 or more at a small business on *November 26th*. Registration is limited. Terms and Conditions apply


----------



## Elli (Nov 9, 2011)

Guess what, couldn't register as this promotion is only for the US - Not Fair!


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 9, 2011)

Guess they take that AMERICAN part of their name seriously.


----------



## cpnuser (Nov 10, 2011)

*AE*

Is this for ALL AE card holders or just ones that have a small business AE card?  Thanks!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 10, 2011)

I just registered my cards, and they are not small business cards.

Thanks Denise!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2011)

The offer is for all AMEX card holders.

To get the $25, you must spend $25 at a small local business on Nov. 26th.


----------



## hefleycatz (Nov 10, 2011)

sstamm said:


> I seem to recall that last year's offer did not require you to actually make the purchase on that particular day.  You just had to have registered your card by that day.
> 
> I made my small business purchase sometime in December, and got the $25 credit.
> 
> ...



You are correct.  We did this last year and it did not have to be on a specific date, just by the timeframe the listed.  They must have had to pay alot of $25 credits, maybe they are just trying to limit the amount this year.  Still, its worth it if you can do it.   

lee


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 10, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> You do not have to go by the list - *ALL* small local businesses that accept AMEX are eligible.
> 
> The list is merely a list of small businesses with Facebook pages - it's NOT a list of the participating businesses.



So what constitutes a small business?


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 10, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So what constitutes a small business?



Eligible small business merchants are independently owned small businesses located in the United States that accept the American Express Card. Purchases made at large or national chain stores, at franchised business locations and at government agencies are not eligible. Prepaid, Corporate Cards and ExpressPay transactions are not eligible.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So what constitutes a small business?



See post #3.


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 10, 2011)

THANKS, Denise.


----------



## JeffW (Nov 24, 2011)

Probably the easiest thing is to buy gift cards.  My wife has a local nail salon (hopefully they take AMEX).  Could just use a bunch of my AMEX cards there to buy a GC, which would cover her for a good part of the year.

Jeff


----------



## SDKath (Nov 24, 2011)

Rats!  We are going to be at Disneyland on the 26th.  No small businesses inside the park.  ARGH.  Kath


----------



## JudyS (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for telling us about this, Denise!

If someone has two different Amex cards in their name--say, a personal card and a business card, or a Delta card and a SPG card--is it possible to get two credits? Anyone try this last year?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2011)

JudyS said:


> Thanks for telling us about this, Denise!
> 
> If someone has two different Amex cards in their name--say, a personal card and a business card, or a Delta card and a SPG card--is it possible to get two credits? Anyone try this last year?



Yes - but the cards must have different numbers, and you must register each card for the offer.


----------



## 22go (Nov 25, 2011)

We have Costco/ Amex cards - different numbers for each of us but the billing is to the same acct.  Can we register both cards for two credits?
Thanks


----------



## dlpearson (Nov 25, 2011)

*Looks like it's too late to register now....*

I just tried and there's a message saying the registration is closed....

David


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 26, 2011)

Apparently th American Express website is experiencing technical difficulties You can't lookup small businesses -- there is a message that the service is down (for you techies - must be a message regarding the service that renders the lookup functionality).  They must not have load tested the website 

Great promo - but hopefully you have already registered your card (they stopped doing that yesterday).  And hopefully you know where you are spending your money.  

I'm off to spend mine!


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 26, 2011)

I just bought something online from what I thought would be a small business.  I received an email from Amex thanking me for the purchase!  I am surprised and happy to see an instant acknowledgement.  

Deb


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 26, 2011)

Not only did they limit it to today only-they limited it to the first 300,000 registrations.  After all, just because they got $3B in the bailout, they can't be spending their money foolishly anymore.


----------



## stevedmatt (Nov 26, 2011)

My wife and I both went to the same location. We each spent over $25 using 2 cards linked to the same account. We both received email confirmations stating our statement credit would appear in 3-5 days. 

$50 off of $90 purchase. AWESOME!


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 26, 2011)

I received an email too.  Dinner tonight will be on DH's Amex and we'll have our 2 credits.  I put 2 small business charges on my card today.  I think it's generous of Amex - they don't need to do this promotion.


----------



## JeffW (Nov 26, 2011)

_Dear: __ __

Congratulations, you completed all qualifying transactions on your Card
ending in xxxxx. Expect a statement credit in 3-5 days.

Thank you for supporting Small Business Saturday®!_

Nice!  So hopefully credit shows up on same statement as the charge, meaning no payment for the month.

Jeff


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 26, 2011)

We'reactually going to lunch at a participating small business and the registration is already full....we did not get an email from AMEX...shucks


----------



## beanie (Nov 26, 2011)

Just received my e-mail .it was hard finding small business's in our area that took amex . went to our local pool store first, they didn't take it but bought the chlorine anyway , then went to the spa store for chemicals for our spa , same thing they didn't take amex but bought the chemicals anyway. then we went to a place called O'bees for lunch and even though they told us they weren't a chain , turns out they are . finally the local health food store is were I think we actually received our credit .  we should make every saturday "small business saturday " even without the amex credit .


----------



## RALnGA (Nov 26, 2011)

My wife and I both got e-mails about credit within 5 days ...We have different accounts SPG AMEX cards....We bought two $25 gift cards for one of our favorite eating places of which we will use at a later date ... and not only free meals ,but also 50 SPG points ...WOW  :rofl:  
Thanks AMEX ...
RAL


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 26, 2011)

We just got confirmation of one $25 credit, but dunno what to do for the second.
Hmmm, I wonder if I can order from the local Burrito Bros. online?


----------



## presley (Nov 26, 2011)

I worked all day.  I hope I can still get credit if I eat out tonight.


----------



## jackio (Nov 26, 2011)

DH and I ate out at the local burger joint on one card, then headed over to a small local grocery store and used the other.
Thanks again for posting this offer - if I hadn't tuned in I never would have been aware of it!


----------



## pranas (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting this information.  I used my credit to purchase meat at a small European sausage shop. Hopefully, next year I will get an e-mail announcement about this event.


----------



## amycurl (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought it was great that they sent both a reminder e-mail about Small Business Saturday and the instant confirmations!  I'm just bummed that we realized too late yesterday that we had failed to register our two Delta Sky Miles cards (that we don't regularly use and carry) so we left $50 on the table. (We had registered our two Costco cards, and my DH HH biz card.)

We supported a local wine merchant (and picked up one Christmas gift,) a local used book/movie/game shop, and had a yummy sushi dinner downtown. Thanks for the $75! 

I think this promotion really demonstrates the understanding they have about both their merchant base and their customer base, as it would support the one and resonate so well with the other.


----------



## klpca (Nov 27, 2011)

amycurl said:


> I thought it was great that they sent both a reminder e-mail about Small Business Saturday and the instant confirmations!  I'm just bummed that we realized too late yesterday that we had failed to register our two Delta Sky Miles cards (that we don't regularly use and carry) so we left $50 on the table. (We had registered our two Costco cards, and my DH HH biz card.)
> 
> We supported a local wine merchant (and picked up one Christmas gift,) a local used book/movie/game shop, and had a yummy sushi dinner downtown. Thanks for the $75!
> 
> I think this promotion really demonstrates the understanding they have about both their merchant base and their customer base, as it would support the one and resonate so well with the other.



Are your Costco cards on the same account? If so, I never thought to register both cards! I'll remember that for next year. 

I tried to use ours at our local day spa to buy a gift card for my daughter but the owner doesn't accept Amex. When I mentioned the small business Saturday promotion he told me that the vendors have to pay for that promotion. I assumed that Amex and FedEx paid for those promotions. Does anyone know who really subsidizes this promotion?


----------



## ScubaKat (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't think that the vendors had to pay for the promotion.  The places we used it at had no idea when we asked about small business Saturday but said they did take AmEX.  We got the confirmation email from all of them.. 

Thanks again for posting this deal..  We are still at Myrtle Beach.. Took dd to the Aquarium yesterday morning and had received a confirmation after getting tickets!  That was a surprise.  Then we used the second one for a yummy dinner at a Japanese restaurant..  Final card credit was used at a cheesey beach souvenir store since we have never been into one the multiple times we have been here.. :rofl: 



klpca said:


> Are your Costco cards on the same account? If so, I never thought to register both cards! I'll remember that for next year.
> 
> I tried to use ours at our local day spa to buy a gift card for my daughter but the owner doesn't accept Amex. When I mentioned the small business Saturday promotion he told me that the vendors have to pay for that promotion. I assumed that Amex and FedEx paid for those promotions. Does anyone know who really subsidizes this promotion?


----------



## amycurl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, you can register each card you have on the account. Yay!  (Which is why I was also bummed that we failed to register both cards on our Delta Skymiles AmExes...)

And, no, the merchant doesn't pay (well, outside of their regular merchant fees, I suppose, for taking AmEx in the first place.) They didn't even have to "opt-in." As long as they
1) take AmEx
2) were locally owned (and not a national franchisee) and 
3)"small"
they were automatically included. It did look like some merchants were able to get signage for their stores--I'm not sure if they had to purchase that from AmEx if they wanted it, or if it was free and they just had to order it from them. None of the places we purchased from had it, although we did see the signage at other stores in the weeks leading up to Saturday. A few places had been sure to mention it it as their "offer" on Foursquare that day.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Denise. We used ours, as did my Dad in Florida, and my daughter.  It was an interesting exercise to increase awareness for our small business owners (and who uses Am Ex).

Kind of funny, I first purchased a gas card from a BP station. They came up on the Am Ex website as qualifying.  However, I did not get a congratulatory email. I used the the card again at a locally owned restaurant and did receive the email. (So I'm out the gas card I thought made sense to purchase and give to my son - the pizza delivery boy).

My daughter shopped online. She picked someone she thought would qualify, but was not sure.  She did not receive the email on the first purchase, but did on a second merchant.  I can only guess that the first merchant did not process her transaction real time. 

I had to do my homework on my Dad's, as I had to register him and tell him where to go. The first restaurant, even though it came up on facebook, did not accept Am Ex.  I ran into that a couple times.  But for Dad I did call ahead and make sure he could use it and he did get his Congratulary email.  He was thrilled.

Bottom line, watch for you Congratulatory email to be sure your purchase qualified. That seemed to be the only way to really know.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 27, 2011)

amycurl said:


> I'm just bummed that we realized too late yesterday that we had failed to register our two Delta Sky Miles cards (that we don't regularly use and carry) so we left $50 on the table. (We had registered our two Costco cards, and my DH HH biz card.)
> .



Same here!  I registered 5 cards and forgot about 2 others that were through citibank.  Maybe I don't need to be so greedy.  We got $125 credit and supported our favorite local retailers.  It was a nice and easy promotion.

Deb


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 27, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The offer is for all AMEX card holders.
> 
> To get the $25, you must spend $25 at a small local business on Nov. 26th.



I came across this thread after the closing date, but it probably didn't apply to Canadians anyways.  

Brian


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 27, 2011)

Many thanks to the OP and TUG. We bought an all wooden dog brush at our dog
show. The email from AMEX was sent practically right away.

The vendor tried to get DH to use a different card.


----------



## sail27bill (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Denise for posting this 

We used both our cards.  Used Hubby's for breakfast and mine for our drycleaning.  Love our Tug membership.

Anita


----------



## klpca (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I kind of figured that the vendor that I spoke to was wrong - he's a bit on the cranky side (it's a good thing he works for himself because I'm not sure he would last anywhere as an employee, haha) 

And next year I'll register both cards!  



amycurl said:


> Yes, you can register each card you have on the account. Yay!  (Which is why I was also bummed that we failed to register both cards on our Delta Skymiles AmExes...)
> 
> And, no, the merchant doesn't pay (well, outside of their regular merchant fees, I suppose, for taking AmEx in the first place.) They didn't even have to "opt-in." As long as they
> 1) take AmEx
> ...


----------



## Carol C (Nov 27, 2011)

Denise...you rock! I was able to read this thread in time to register two Amex cards, and hubby and I had a nice lunch at a good Mexican restaurant we used to frequent. And I also bought two CDs at Criminal Records in ATL for nephews' stocking stuffers. You saved me 50 bucks...thank you so much for all you do for TUGgers. Happy holidays to you and yours!




DeniseM said:


> *It looks like this is for ALL AMEX holders.
> 
> AND - This offer is good for ALL small local businesses that accept AMEX - NOT  just the ones on Facebook.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 27, 2011)

One thing to note for next year is that the business doesn't really have to be SMALL - it just has to be a *locally owned business that is not a chain*.  We were in Tahoe on Saturday and we got our credits by charging meals at 2 local hotel/casinos.  They aren't really "small" but they are locally/privately owned.


----------



## judyjht (Nov 27, 2011)

I registered and used both of my cards but did not get a congrats email from AMEX.  What does that mean??


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 27, 2011)

judyjht said:


> I registered and used both of my cards but did not get a congrats email from AMEX.  What does that mean??



Where did you shop?

Did you check your spam folder?


----------



## judyjht (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing in my junk.  I bought Xmas wreath at a small local shop in Maine.  Then I went in and used the other card for a couple of gift type items - same store.  Of course, I did not save my confirmation emails that I got.  Is there a phone number to call on your confirmation email - maybe I can call tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 28, 2011)

Fwiw, I used two cards and received only one email for one of them. Both were used at local restaurants and the total was ove $25 each. I'm a bit surprised I also only received one email, but figure it's likely an email glitch with Amex (every six months or so they think my email isn't valid and stop sending to me until I call or change it online).


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2011)

judyjht said:


> Nothing in my junk.  I bought Xmas wreath at a small local shop in Maine.  Then I went in and used the other card for a couple of gift type items - same store.  Of course, I did not save my confirmation emails that I got.  Is there a phone number to call on your confirmation email - maybe I can call tomorrow.  Thanks.



Has the charge hit your online Acct., yet?


----------



## SDKath (Nov 28, 2011)

Registered our cards -- spent all weekend at Disneyland without leaving the park for even a moment.  Ah well.  Maybe next year.  

Katherine


----------



## judyjht (Nov 28, 2011)

It was not posted to either account yet - there is a charge from Friday but nothing on Saturday.  One thing I was thinking - was I supposed to print out the confirmation email and bring it with me to the store??  I did not do that.  I don't remember reading that I had to do it bit, I cannot find the email.  I was going to try to find it on my Carbonite backup file - if I can figure out how to do it!!


----------



## JeffW (Nov 28, 2011)

judyjht said:


> ... One thing I was thinking - was I supposed to print out the confirmation email and bring it with me to the store??  I did not do that...



You didn't have to do that.  You only needed to do two actions:

1. Register your cards.
1a. AMEX will send out an email acknowledging the confirmation.

2. Buy something.
2a.  AMEX will send out an email acknowledging the purchase.'

That's it.

If you didn't get either configmation, it's possible it might have gone thru for you, but I'd think it'll take some work with AMEX to get your credit.

Jeff


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 28, 2011)

judyjht said:


> ... was I supposed to print out the confirmation email and bring it with me to the store?



No. The merchant cannot help you. Either they are not the list of eligible merchants or the charge has not been processed yet. When it is, you could try calling Am-Ex and have your receipt or the transaction # in hand.


----------



## judyjht (Nov 28, 2011)

1.  I registered both cards
2.  I received 2 confirmation emails
3.  I bought items with both cards
4.  I did not receive the 2 confirmations.....the charges have not hit the account yet so maybe that is why.

5.  I do have the two receipts.  This is definately a small business so I would think is is qualified.

Do you see any phone # on your confirmation??


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2011)

If the charges have not hit your Acct., then AMEX doesn't know you've made the purchases, and they can't give you the credit.  It is an automatic process, and you will have to wait for the charges to be recorded.  The merchant isn't directly involved, and doesn't even have to be aware of the offer for you to get the credit.


----------



## judyjht (Nov 28, 2011)

The two purchases were just posted - I'll keep checking to make sure I get a confirmation email.  I'll keep you posted.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## amycurl (Nov 28, 2011)

If you don't get the confirmation e-mail for purchases, I would go ahead and call AmEx once the charges hit your account. It wouldn't hurt to be pro-active.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2011)

Last year it took a long time for some credits to post - I'd be patient and wait a few days.


----------



## judyjht (Nov 30, 2011)

I got mt 2 $25 credits posted today - without the confirmatiom email!!  Yippee!!  Thanks for the posting


----------

